# Carbon X How are you using it?



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Now that Carbon X is out to the people I'd like to ask how everyone plans on using it?
I have TTTF in the transition zone and would like to spoon feed it .5lbsN/M or less every 6 weeks or so. Depending on the summer I might have to cut that to 0 in July and August then pick back up in the Fall. What do you think?
How are you gonna use it?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I did a reno last fall of all kbg so i need the n. I just put down .6lbs. per k and plan another app in 3 weeks. When i get to about june 15 i will use milo at half the bag rate a couple of times in the summer and then about september 15 i will start the .6 of carbon x again stopping about October 15 and no winterizer app.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I did 4# per thousand of CX to get me right near that 1# of Nitrogen per thou to wake everything up. I have a lot to fill in though so that's my goal. I think @iowa jim has more grass coverage than I do though.

We'll see what the summer brings for my fert plans but for sure I will do another big September app and see what happens from there. I got four bags to use up!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnP said:


> I did 4# per thousand of CX to get me right near that 1# of Nitrogen per thou to wake everything up. I have a lot to fill in though so that's my goal. I think @iowa jim has more grass coverage than I do though.
> 
> We'll see what the summer brings for my fert plans but for sure I will do another big September app and see what happens from there. I got four bags to use up!


I am still a rookie when it comes to applying any thing to my lawn so the spoon feeding works for me if i make a mistake it won't be so noticeable. If you put down 1# of n this early in the season you had better know what you are doing. JohnP is a better applicator than i am and he knows what he is doing.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Lol @iowa jim you give me too much credit! I'm just flippin' crazy!


----------

